

Contextual User Interfaces - chrismahon
http://chrismahon.com/blog/2009/03/contextual-user-interfaces/

======
jpirkola
Good points, but not so many of them. After having first well designed site I
really could use feedback: What if the UI was semi-automatically giving
feedback? Like each link could have two variations: normal: _change time zone_
and with feedback: _change zone but why this was buried here_ Now as a
webmaster I could follow up if people started to "complain" on something.

------
nx
Emailing the password? Ha.

~~~
unalone
Why is this a ha? I'm confused.

~~~
khafra
There's a few reasons this is undesirable. The reason that leaps to the fore
is that this means the password itself--not a hash of it--is stored in the
application. Since people re-use passwords and usernames, that means a breach
of security in one website could lose a large swath of many users' online
identities. These days, most low-security websites randomly reset your
password and email the new one. For financial or other higher security
websites, two-factor authentication is normal.

~~~
unalone
That makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!

Even so, I like the idea of click-to-send email directly after log in. In some
ways that's better than the model that my site uses right now. It makes sense
to make it two-step instead of one-step, but it's a good integration of the
Forgot Password process.

